# Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...



## Carsten_ (3. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

die Tage werden zum Glück wieder erheblich länger und das Wetter besser 

Zur Zeit gehe ich quasi ausschließlich Ansitzangeln #:
Ansitze gehen bei mir üblicherweise, vor allem wo die letzten Monate das Wetter nicht so toll war, etwa 5-10h. 
Je nachdem, meißt bewege ich mich aber um die 6h.

Jetzt im Winter gab es eigentlich fast nur um die Dämmerung herum Fische, dachte schon mal dass ich eigentlich nur 2h gehen müsste um die selber Anzahl Fische zu fangen wir in 6h. |rolleyes

*Aaaaber Angeln ist auch für mich viel mehr, Entspannung und Flucht aus dem Alltag.  :m*
So nehme ich (auch im Winter) gerne 5h Körbchen und Köder wechseln ohne Fisch in Kauf und freue mich wenn ich zur Dämmerung hin auch noch was an den Haken bekomme. 

Die Tage gehe jetzt aber schon auf die 12h zu, die Fische und Bisse werden sich sicherlich wieder besser auf den Tag verteilen. Dennoch stellt sich mir aus reiner Neugier was ihr alles so treibt folgende Frage... 

*Wie gestaltet ihr euren Ansitz?*;+
*- von Sonnenaufgang bis Untergang?
- auch wenn der Tag 12h+ hat?
- bleibt ihr durchgängig am Wasser oder macht ihr eine Pause und fahrt nach Nordsee was lecker essen? :q

*zu guter letzt:*
- Wieso macht ihr das so?


*Petri
Carsten


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

überwiegend beginnt mein angeltag mit dem sonnenuntergang und endet sehr oft mit dem sonnenaufgang.
pause vom/beim angeln? |kopfkrat
gegessen wird am wasser, meist ist ein grill dabei, der sorgt nebenbei auch noch für ein wenig wärme.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Naja ,je nachdem wann ich auf was Ansitze und wo.
Der Rhein ist ja nicht meine Vereinskuhle.
Den Rhein z.b befische ich erst ab Ende April bis Anfang Mai.
Dann aber schon ganz früh morgens bis ca. 14 Uhr oder ich komme um diese Zeit und fische bis zur Dämmerung.
Am Vereinssee fahre ich in der Zeit wo das Wasser kalt ist um 10 an und um 14 Uhr auf.
Saison ist solange das Wasser eisfrei ist.
Je mehr sich das Wasser erwärmt desto mehr dehne ich den Zeitraum Richtung Sonnenuntergang aus.
Im Sommer auch gerne bis in die Nacht.
Pause mache ich keine , Angeln ist pause.
Früh morgens gehe ich eigentlich nie an den Vereinssee.
Ich komme immer schlecht mit meinem Hintern aus dem Bett. 
Ausnahmen sind Verabredungen mit Gleichgesinnten oder Vereinsveranstaltungen.





Carsten_ schrieb:


> *
> - Wieso macht ihr das so?
> *



Erfahrungswerte,da ist m.e. nach die Chance am größten nicht zu schneidern.
Schließlich freue ich mich ja auch wenn was beißt oder mal leben an der Feederspitze oder Pose angezeigt wird.


----------



## Carsten_ (3. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Das mit der Pause war echt unglücklich formuliert, habe ich schonmal bei Spinnfischern mitbekommen, aber da ist es ja nachvollziehbarer.

Das mit dem früh nicht so gerne aufstehen kenne ich, muss zwar zur Frühschicht oft um 5 Uhr auf der Arbeit sein, aber in meiner freien Zeit schaffte ich es bisher in einem Jahr erst zweimal zum Sonnenaufgang ans Wasser (beim Campen).


----------



## Andal (3. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Entweder gleich ein paar Tage durchgehend, mit allem Komfort und zurück, oder eben abendeweise, so ab 18.00 Uhr bis etwas nach Mitternacht. Ich bin nicht so der Frühaufsteher.


----------



## Carsten_ (3. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*



Andal schrieb:


> ...oder eben abendeweise, so ab 18.00 Uhr bis etwas nach Mitternacht. Ich bin nicht so der Frühaufsteher.



Respekt, das stellt jeden Student in den Schatten :m


Was ich gar nicht gerne mache... weniger als 6h angeln gehen, 5h geht ja noch... aber bei 4h biste gerade erst so richtig angekommen und musst wieder einpacken |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (3. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Es muss eben auch "Eulen" geben... und der "frühe Vogel" kann mich gerne kreuzweise, aber nur reinigend! :q


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Was ich gar nicht gerne mache... weniger als 6h angeln gehen, 5h geht ja noch... aber bei 4h biste gerade erst so richtig angekommen und musst wieder einpacken |rolleyes


jo, geht mir auch so - das los eines ansitzers, der kommt nie pünktlich nach hause. 
in sehr kalten/windigen nächten, man muß halt gehen wie es die zeit erlaubt, kann es aber tatsächlich schon mal vorkommen, daß ich unter 4h am wasser bin. dann wird aber auch gleich von vorneherein nur leichtes artistengepäck mitgenommen und natürlich müssen köderfische im froster sein.


----------



## Andal (3. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> dann wird aber auch gleich von vorneherein nur leichtes artistengepäck mitgenommen und natürlich müssen köderfische im froster sein.



Du meinst so etwas!? |wavey:


----------



## NaabMäx (3. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Hi,
war gestern auf Schleienansitz. 16:00-22:00.
Bisse kamen ab Dämmerung und leider nur da. 

Ich bin gerne 1-2 Stunden vor der Beiszeit am Wasser, da Ruhe einkehren soll.  
Zurzeit ist das mit dem Voglegesang abends einfach nur herrlich.
Und mit Andals Worten zu schließen. Ich konnte scheinbar die Schleien gestern auch mal X-weise. -  Die lutschten nur, oder zogen 5 cm ab - das wars.

Später durfte ich dem geheule der Eulen lauschen. 
Der Eulenmann mit einem tiefen HUHU aber dem seine Alte hat vielleicht  gewimmert. 

mfg
NM


----------



## Carsten_ (3. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Ja die Natur ist schon was feines 
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es Dienstag und das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## Andal (3. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Ja die Natur ist schon was feines



Grad jetzt im aufkommenden Frühling, wo alles hektisch mit der anstehenden Arterhaltung beschäftigt ist, kann man allerlei beobachten. Da macht sich so eine elektronischer Pieper doppelt bezahlt. Man will ja das eine und das andere nicht verpassen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*



Andal schrieb:


> Du meinst so etwas!? |wavey:


ja gut, ein bissken mehr nehm´ ich dann schon mit, aber das ganze gerödel für den köderfischfang bleibt zu hause.
so wie auf dem bild bin ich allerdings auch drei- bis viermal im jahr unterwegs.



Andal schrieb:


> Grad jetzt im aufkommenden Frühling, wo alles hektisch mit der anstehenden Arterhaltung beschäftigt ist, kann man allerlei beobachten.


absolut, momentan ist´s echt besonders faszinierend.


----------



## cafabu (4. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Bei unserem See haben wir die Erfahrung gemacht, dass im Frühjahr der Sonnenaufgang bis Mittags erfolgreich ist.
Im Sommer ist es dann später Nachmittag bis 24:00 oder 01:00 Uhr.
Im Herbst ist es dann egal.
So die Erfahrung für unser Gewässer nach Jahren.


----------



## jhd81 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Hallo zusammen

 Ich war am Freitag bei dem herrlichem Wetter auch endlich mal wieder ansitzen. Zielfisch sollte Karpfen sein. Ich kann nur sagen das es so gut geklappt hat wie nie zuvor. Ich konnte von 14 bis 19 Uhr    sage und schreibe 13 Karpfen erwischen. Und das komplett ohne anzufüttern.
 Ein echt genialer Angeltag, der aber wohl auf Jahre eine Ausnahme bleiben wird. Im Normalfall  bin ich schon happy wenn es 1 oder 2 Karpfen warden.

 Gruß


----------



## Carsten_ (4. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Petri, ne Menge Fisch.

 Wie schaut es bei den anderen Ansitzanglern aus?
 Gibt es mehr halbtags als ganztags -Angler?


 Hatte auf schönes Wetter morgen gehofft, werde wohl im Regen sitzen müssen.
 Dann wohl wieder 6h und nicht 10h+


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Bei mir bewegt sich das generell auch um die 6 Stunden, aber bis an den Abend heran von 14 Uhr aufwärts. Das steht aber immer in Abhängig vom Wetter, der Temperatur und Laune meines Hundes.

Im zeitigen Frühjahr noch mit Futterkörben, später dann wenn es wärmer ist sattel ich auf Methodfeeder um. Ich bin da aber eher wie Andal, morgens ist auch nicht meine Zeit, da kann ich gerade so über die Bettdecke schauen, nicht aber übers Wasser, gar auf meine Bibberspitze.


----------



## hensev (5. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Bei mir ist das einzig und allein vom Faktor Zeit abhängig. Mir ist es relativ egal ob Morgens, Mittags, Abends oder Nachts. Da mir meistens sowieso die Zeit fehlt zum Angeln kann es auch mal ein 1 bis 2 Stunden Ansitz werden. wenn die Zeit es nätürlich Zulässt kann es natürlich beliebig in die Länge gezogen werden.


----------



## NaabMäx (5. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Hi zusammen,

könnt zurzeit kotzen.
Angle zurzeit im Altwaser und möchte eine Schleie.
(Schleien sind drin) Futterplatz nahe einer Krautbank.
Fütterer mit Weizen/ Maisgemisch an. (Das fressen meine Schleien im Gartenteich auch.)

Matchrute mit Wagler, 16er Vorfach. 1 Maiskorn als Köder.
Fange alles Mögliche - nur keine Schleie.

Was läuft da falsch?

mfg
NM


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> könnt zurzeit kotzen.
> Angle zurzeit im Altwaser und möchte eine Schleie.
> ...



Andere Köder bewirken Wunder. Was deine Schleien im Teich fressen reflektiert auch weniger was Schleien in anderen Gewässern bevorzugt nehmen. Vielleicht ist dort mit Mais auf Karpfen viel Gefüttert worden, eine natürliche Scheu, weil Beifänge oder aber sie kennen es nicht und trauen der ganzen Nummer nicht.

Hast den Köder auf Grund? Steht die Pose zum Köder schräg ? ( Schleien wedeln gerne und täuschen dir via Schwanzflosse an deiner Schnur gerne einen Biss vor )

Biete Wurm an, zieht eigtl. immer. Mach dir ne Futtermischung mit Maulwurfserde.


----------



## Carsten_ (6. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*



hensev schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das einzig und allein vom Faktor Zeit abhängig. Mir ist es relativ egal ob Morgens, Mittags, Abends oder Nachts. Da mir meistens sowieso die Zeit fehlt zum Angeln kann es auch mal ein 1 bis 2 Stunden Ansitz werden. wenn die Zeit es nätürlich Zulässt kann es natürlich beliebig in die Länge gezogen werden.



1-2 Stunden Ansitze?
 Das ist aber sehr sehr kurz wa?
 Also bei einer Stunde habe ich erst das Gefühl richtig angekommen zu sein, aber du schreibst ja dass du es so wegen Zeitmangel machst.

 So wie sich das bisher liest hat man also morgens freie Platzwahl :m


----------



## hensev (6. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> 1-2 Stunden Ansitze?
> Das ist aber sehr sehr kurz wa?
> Also bei einer Stunde habe ich erst das Gefühl richtig angekommen zu sein, aber du schreibst ja dass du es so wegen Zeitmangel machst.
> 
> So wie sich das bisher liest hat man also morgens freie Platzwahl :m



Würde es natürlich gerne anders handhaben aber was nciht geht geht nicht. Und besser mal ein STündchen als garnicht. 

Wenn ich nur kurz los komme suche ich mir meist kleine gewässer. Wie Altarme kleine Seen und so weiter. (Davon gibt es bei mir auch ein paar)
Dort ist die chance dann am höchsten noch etwas an den Haken zu bekommen. Ich finde es zudem immer wieder überraschen was so kleinst gewässer hergeben


----------



## bootszander (6. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Hallo Naab Mäx
Ich würde es genau so machen wie der Fantastic Fishing.
Trotzdem noch eine frage, gibt es bei dir am altwasser einen einlauf. Und wenn es nur ein kleines rinnsal vom regenwasser ist, so solltest du die schleien genau dort suchen.


----------



## bootszander (6. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Und nach dem dunklel werden, also 2 std. läner bleiben.


----------



## Eitsch (6. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Ich verlase mich da auf die Beißzeitentafel aus der Fisch & Fang. 

Und soll ich euch was sagen? Sofern das Wetter konstant ist, also solangte es keine großen Temperatur, Wetter oder Luftdruckveränderungen gibt funktioniert diese Tafel auf die Minute genau. 
Hab ich schon mehrmals erlebt. 
Unglaublich|bigeyes


----------



## NaabMäx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo Naab Mäx
> Ich würde es genau so machen wie der Fantastic Fishing.
> Trotzdem noch eine frage, gibt es bei dir am altwasser einen einlauf. Und wenn es nur ein kleines rinnsal vom regenwasser ist, so solltest du die schleien genau dort suchen.



Hallo Fantastic Fishing und Bootzander,
Danke für die Tip. 
Das Altwasser ist nur zum Fluss hin offen. Nur Felder und Wiesen als Anrainer. Denkst du, das das Kehrwasser Altwasser / Fluss besser ist?
Zur Zeit bin ich noch alleine an dem Altwasser. (Kein anderes anfüttern)  
Besorge mir dann mal Tau- und Mustwurm und probiers noch einmal. Wenn wieder keine Schleie, dann mach ich mal nen Platzwechsel - oder sollte man konsequent weiterangeln bis die Schleien den Platz angenommen haben?

Welche Futtermischung würdet Ihr empfehlen? Eher Feinfutter oder doch lieber gekörntes oder beides?
Wollte nicht mit Feinfutter u.ä., anfütter um nicht das ganze Kleinzeug am Platz zu haben - funktioniert aber auch nur bedingt.


mfg
NM


----------



## NaabMäx (11. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Hi,
hab 5 Abendstunden Wurm ausprobieren,  wieder keine Schleie.
Werden eine andere Stelle ausprobieren.


----------



## bombe20 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

familienbedingt komme ich meistens erst nach dem abendbrot ans wasser. ich bleibe meistens bis zur geisterstunde oder auch mal ein stünchen länger. morgens um sechs klingelt dann der wecker.
momentan gehe ich nur sporadisch am wochenende und dann während des frühen nachmittags bis in die frühen abendstunden an die saale. ich bin arbeits- und jahreszeitbedingt gerade zu fertig und kann mich nur schwerlich für die schönen dinge des lebens aufraffen. das ist aber nichts, was ein paar schöne frühlingstage mit licht und wärme nicht beheben könnten.
und wohl denen hier, welchen der frühe vogel mal kreuzweise kann. da bin ich ein bisschen neidisch.


----------



## Semmelmehl (12. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Bei mir ist es aktuell so, dass ich am Wocheende kurz nach dem Mittag rausfahre und dann relativ kurze Ansitze von 2-3 Stunden nehme.
Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich meinen Jungangler dabei habe ... dem geht nach 3 Stunden die Puste aus, grade wenn eine Weile nichts beißt.

Alles was wir zum fischen benötigen, Getränke, Essen, usw., nehmen wir mit ans Wasser ... dem Jungfischer knurrt in der Regel der Magen, wenn er das erste Mal den Duft von frischem Wasser einatmet ;-)


----------



## Carsten_ (12. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Oh man, manche haben ja echt wenig Zeit :/
 War jetzt am Wochenende, Samstag 5h, Sonntag 4h und Montag hatte ich auch noch frei: 7h ...
 ...naja außer Samstag am Vereinsgewässer in Holland welches zwei Spiegelkarpfen ergab war aber leider mau


----------



## bootszander (12. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Hallo Naab Mäx
Weitere ferndiagnosen zu stellen ist leider nicht sinnvoll.
Und zu den futtermischungen, beides ist ok, wenn keine anderen fische dieses fressen machst du mehr kaputt als du ganz machst. Aber wird dein futter gefressen kommen auch irgenwann die schleien. 
Fütter daher jede woche 2X ein wenig an und versuche dein glück ab und an?


----------



## NaabMäx (23. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Hallo Kollegen, 
endlich hats geklappt.
Habe einen Platzwechsel vollzogen, Semmelbrösel mit Erde angemacht und mit Tauwürmern geangelt und das Morgens, anstelle wie sonst, Abends.

Eine mit Wurm an den Futterplatz zwischen den Seerosen.
Eine am Rand der Seerosen so 2m entfernt.

Am Futterplatz wurde kräftig gegründelt und an der anderen kam der biss. Zu entsetzen fing sich die untermaßige auch noch selber. Der Schmimmer wachelte zog 5 cm ab und es trat wieder Ruhe ein.

Nach 10 Min. kontrollierte ich ob der Wurm noch drauf war und da hing Sie einfach so dran.

Abends fing ich in den selben Altwasser noch einen Fisch. Welchen? Wisst Ihrs?


----------



## Andal (23. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Rutilus pigus!?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Hallo Andal,

meinst Du NaabMäx "nervt" die Frauen?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (23. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

_Da nerf ich mal weiter:
Ist es utilus pigus, utilus pigus virgo oder __leuciscus idus?
Wie sind die eindeutig zu unterscheiden?

Soweit ich weis kommt, der Nerfling in Ganz Deutschland vor, wie schauts mit den anderen Beiden aus?

mfg
NM_


----------



## Lajos1 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Hallo,

Rutilus pigus und Rutlius pigus virgo sind Frauennerflinge (deshalb auch mein nicht ganz ernstzunehmender Beitrag Nr. 34). Letzterer ist eine Unterart, welche hauptsächich im Deutschen Donaugebiet verbreitet ist.
Beim Leuciscus idus handelt es sich um den Aland oder auch Nerfling oder auch Orfe (alles der gleiche Fisch), der meines Wissens in ganz Deutschland, natürlich nicht in jedem Gewässer, vorkommt.
Unterscheiden kann man sie z.B. an der Maulstellung. Diese ist beim Aland endständig und beim Frauennerfling leicht unterständig.
Auf Deinem Foto ist das nicht zu erkennen aber da die Schwanzflosse stärker gespalten ist, tippe ich auch auf einen Frauennerfling.

Petri Heil


----------



## NaabMäx (23. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Hallo,

na, Du willst es aber genau wissen. #6
Frauennerfling 44-49
Aland/Nerfling/Orfe 53-60

Viel Spaß beim Zählen

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (24. April 2016)

*AW: Ansitz, früh, spät, Dauer usw...*

Hi,
von den optischen Merkmalen = Frauennerfling.

Jedoch ist die Schuppenzahl, bei meiner Zählung, 58, soweit ich mich nicht verzählt habe, - was dem Nerfling zuzusprechen wäre.

Bleibt zu recherchieren welche Merkmale die Unterart hat, was von der Region schon passen würde oder ein Hybrid.


mfg
NM


----------

